# metal halide suggestions



## tate23am (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone knows where I can get a decent metal halide retro kit for a decent price? any suggestion as far as brands or such? its for a 65g tank. currently running 110w of power compacts.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Check out Debbie her prices, quality and service are very good IMO.

https://diyreef.authsecure.com/shop/index.php?cPath=55_64


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a 2x 175 hqi and 96 watt pc light that I will be putting up for sale here in the next few days. the only thing it needs is a pc ballast. pm me if you want to see pix.
thanks craig


----------



## tate23am (Nov 5, 2008)

thats a bit too big for the tank. looking for a single one 150 or 175.


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

i have a 150 ballast and socket all you would need is a reflector looking to get $75 shipped 
let me know


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

What are the demensions of your tank????


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

it is a 75 that is 48x18x18 I think i had 2 150 hqi's and 2 54 watt t5. what coral are you trying to grow if you want sps and most lps in your tank I would go with the 175s you will grow what ever you want. 1 150 on a 65 will not cover the hole tank you will have a shadow on ether side. let me know if you have any other questions 
thanks craig


----------



## tate23am (Nov 5, 2008)

65g but its 30lx18w. I have a set of pc 110w that takes up half the space. so I got about 9"w x 30"l to work with. Looking to be able to put a little of everything. mix it up. I was thinking of a 250w HQI. they have the smallest reflector.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

i would say that brand isnt really something to look at here when your trying to save money... check out some of the sponsors for some really nice retro kits.. i would suggest getting something 150W+ for a tank that size.. good luck and post some pics when you get them!


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

it is a 150 hqi so it is the same size as the 250 hqi and yous it will work perfect on your tank 
craig


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

^^ didnt understand what you were trying to say... you have a 150hqi?
was that directed toward me? 
im confused


----------



## tate23am (Nov 5, 2008)

zona how old is the ballast? and does it have a bulb included?


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

it is about 2.5 years old and yes it has a 10k bolb for corallife it will need to be replaced in a couple of mouths other than that I have never had any problems with it, let me know 
zona


----------



## tate23am (Nov 5, 2008)

well, I bought a new 250w HQI retro kit with a 14k bulb yesterday for 210.00 with free shipping. Pretty good price I think. I'll post pics when I receive it. I'll be making a new canopy this weekend. Zona I'll keep you in mind since I will setup other tanks in the near future.


----------

